

Show HN: Centering a Div with Physics, Instead of CSS - jared314

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jared314.github.io&#x2F;physics-based-page-layout&#x2F; (Javascript Required)<p>After the last CSS centering article, I thought there had to be another way. So, I put together a basic Physics-based Page Layout system using an existing Javascript physics library, for springs, and an existing Javascript CSS parser library, for CSS Selectors and a custom CSS-like DSL. The end goal is to layout DOM elements with springs, and eventually collisions, instead of floats, margins, or padding.
======
meerita
No offense: the centering topic is really well covered right now (if you meant
to use JS). If you can't resize you're example is really empty in solutions.
Plus, depending your target, you can use flexbox and achieve the same with 3
lines of code.

~~~
jared314
> No offense: the centering topic is really well covered right now

It sounds like you are fixating on the example of centering, where using a
physics model to generate positioning and layouts, without CSS or HTML tables,
is the goal.

------
robmate
Why would I want to use a Physics-based Page Layout instead of the traditional
layout? What do I win?

------
jackgolding
Was about to say it isn't responsive but I see its on the list!

